# Hobby 750 GELC Tyre pressures - got Tyrepal



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Never really bothered with tyre pressures, but was given a Tyrepal kit, and would love to take the plunge and actually fit them (they've been sitting in the living room for the last 8 months)

So from perusing the forums it appears i should have 80psi in the rear, but what should i put in the front

It's a Hobby 750 GELC tag axle with Michelin Camping XC all round.

Left it really late, but we're off to France for a month in the next four days, so any advice really appreciated.

Cheers All


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

To be quite honest, I would check the date stamp on your tyres before you do anything. It's a while since Michelin produced the XC tyres, they have made the Agilis ones for camping cars instead. They could well be ready for changing.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, i could only find the date stamp on one tyre, and it's 7 years old.

I've left it too late to order new tyres, so thought i'll have to do the best i can.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You probably have a front axle rating of around 2,000 Kg, so your front should be close to 80 psi. Your rear axles should be 1,500 Kg EACH and should be less than 80 psi. 60 psi should be about right but I run mine at around 75 psi on the same Alko axles. The van feels OK and behaves properly if I have to brake hard. It is just my own way of thinking but I believe a higher pressure is better for tyres when they are stationary for long periods. The trouble is that my Insurance Company might make a claim null and void by saying the tyre pressures were incorrect and contributed to an accident.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You speak knowlegablly 747. Do you refer to tables? If so where can I find them? front axle 2.1 tonne, rear 4.2 (twin wheel single axle)  

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Dick,

I have a similar layout to the Hobby. In fact if I ever change my van it will be one of those I would buy.

If it is tables you want then have this one on me.


----------



## riverboat2001 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks 747.

Most people seem to put 80 in the rear, i'm hoping to get to weighbridge on Wednesday to check my loading. I think, going by past experience, that i'm well under the maximum load.

My Alko plate says :

Axle 1 1850kg
Axle 2 1500kg
Axle 3 1500kg


Cheers


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Riverboat.
I have a similar van and similar tyres.
I put 80psi in the back and 65psi in the front.
Ian


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a tag axle Hobby that has air suspension. I run it with 65 psi in the Michelin Agilis tyres on the front and 58 psi in the Mitchelin XC's at the rear. These are the pressures that the previous owner had used.
I did increase the pressures for one of our trips but have dropped them down again as I found the ride was to hard at the higher pressure.
I'm normally running about 200 kilo's below the maximum weight.
You can email your axle weights to Mitchelin and they will suggest tyre pressures.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

My van has an Alko chassis with 1,500kg max weights on the rear two axles. The converter's recommended pressures at 1,500kg are 3.5bar which equates to 51psi. 80 psi on the rear axles strikes me as much too high.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It certainly rattles your best china when you hit a pothole. :wink:


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

It depends on tyre size as well as axle loading. Our Iveco manual has a table for Michelin agilis 81 tyres of a couple of different sizes.

If you want to post sizes I twill try to copy the table when home in a couple of days.

I know it is normal to quote 80psi now but my table from 7 years ago does not follow that rule.

Martin


----------



## womblevra (Jul 20, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*tyers*

hi i have a hobby 700 my pressure is 60 in front and 65 in rear never had any problems and my garage is well loaded with scooter plus wind surfing gear in fact you would have trouble getting any thing in when loaded i get no bad wear on any wheels and it is a softer ride , the pressure is in my hobby book Kenny


----------

